# Customer is always right---



## Gary Max (Aug 24, 2010)

:wink:Yah right
So I get this call and a vist from a Promoter, from one of our upcoming shows. They wanted me to build and bring these----Owl Nesting Boxs.
Heck you could use them for dog houses---glad they only wanted four.
Some of the things I get myself into ----GEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 24, 2010)

They look nice Gary. By the way what size are the owls there in Kentucky? I never saw any that large when I was stationed at Fort Knox.:biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 24, 2010)

An order is an order!!!  But, will you have room to transport any of YOUR stock to the show once you load those bad boys in the truck?


----------



## mredburn (Aug 24, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> An order is an order!!! But, will you have room to transport any of YOUR stock to the show once you load those bad boys in the truck?


 
He will just have to pack the owl boxes full of his stuff.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 24, 2010)

Woodlvr said:


> They look nice Gary. By the way what size are the owls there in Kentucky? I never saw any that large when I was stationed at Fort Knox.:biggrin:


 

We have a Owl that lives across the road from us that wouldn't fit in that box------I have seen him carrying a rabbit in flight.
Shot you should see some of the Woodpeckers around here.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 25, 2010)

That's what I was going to say Michael. Gary I am glad that I wasn't in your area.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 25, 2010)

I bought one of those cargo haulers that fits in my reese hitch-----I am hoping they will stack on it.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 25, 2010)

Not hardly related, but: but when I lived in Arizona my son and I were on the back porch.  A giant owl (wingspan 5 or 6 feet) landed on the top of a rock waterfall by the pool.  He had a rabbit in his talon.  He stood on one foot, slapped the poor rabbit against the rock a few times and took off.  Never saw an owl in action before but it was something.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 26, 2010)

They are fearce hunters------The Owl Nesting boxs are part of a program to make farmers more aware of the roll owls play. Each box will come with a booklet explaining the roll owls play. The folks putting this on have also come up with a treasure hunt for kids useing a owl in the lead role. They have put a lot of thought into doing the program and I was happy to build the boxs for them----Heck I want to see someone buy one and carry it----I will bring my camera to the show.


----------



## fritz64 (Aug 26, 2010)

*great horned owl*

owls dont smell, so look out mr skunk


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are very nice. Did you design them yourself or did the customer come up with it?


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 26, 2010)

Customer pulled the design from the net-----guy gets $45.00 for them in a pile---you build---plus shipping.


----------

